# undefined reference to 'hf_usb2_devd_handler'



## zeiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Just tried to make clean install based on 8.0-current-200902 minimal installation.  
However during Xorg7.4, precisely during hal install (from ports) I got following:

```
undefined reference to 'hf_usb2_devd_handler' 
Error1. Leaving... Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/hal.
```
Xorg installation failed. I really have no idea what to do in such case.
Did somebody have similar problem?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 4, 2009)

For problems with -CURRENT the mailing list freebsd-current is a much, much better place to address these issues. Especially when it comes to stuff that's being reworked and overhauled, like the USB subsystems.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, perhaps you are right: I returned to 200812 snapshot and then installation of Xorg7.4 was smooth (including hal and xorg-server-1.6).
On the other hand that could be only my problem, that's why I asked here before bothering those busy guys from -CURRENT.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 5, 2009)

*the word of the day is "stuff"*

deinstall devel/libusb (if you have it)
clean out the old usb stuff from base:

```
# cd /usr/src && make delete-old && make delete-old-libs
```
do the portupgrade stuff.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 6, 2009)

*the word of the day: "staff"*

I even rebuilt world and kernel from newest sources and still the same result. Everything is working however with 200812 snapshot.
It's really interesting if someone succeeded with 200902 snapshot.
Actually it's time for 200904 or at least 200903 but...
I'll try now to rebuild world and kernel from 200812.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 6, 2009)

Running from sources fetched around midnight EDT 28th March.

There was a lot of USB work committed during the merry month of February which require[s|d] rebuilds of all the affected ports.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 6, 2009)

I installed again 200812, updated src and rebuilt world and kernel. + Xorg 7.4 from source and I currently enjoy fresh Gnome2-2.6 install from Marcus  (many thanks).
I wouldn't recommend anyone to try 200902: it's better to wait for next snapshot. 
Please note: rebuilding from 200902 brought me to the same failure (see title).


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 7, 2009)

If you want to test FreeBSD-8, i recommend to download daily snapshot here:

http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/

Next, rebuild all !

Nicolas.


----------

